# MayTag Neptune washer leaking door



## Ufers5 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a Maytag Neptune MAH 5500BWW front load washer; two weeks ago the pump went out. We replaced the pump and while we were working on the machine we replace the moldy washer door boot, yes, I now know that was a huge mistake...

The pump is working great; I have two questions in regards to a leaking door boot gasket. I have reseated it three times using the factory instructions a local parts house was nice enough to provide. The gasket leaks twice during a cycle, on the quick cycle, starts at 40 minutes. It leaks the first time at minute 25 and continues until 22. During this time the washer continues to fill with water and the pressure is relived only once the washer drains. The washer door leaks the second time at minute 10 to 8. The washer is filling during this time as well and leaks until the drain comes on at minute 7...
Ok, so my questions are:
1. What are the times the washer fills during the quick wash cycle?
2. How full is the washer water level supposed to get? 
The leak is at the bottom of the door and is an active trickle during the noted time above. It is a three to four large towel clean-up...

Could this be an issue with the Hi Pressure switch?

Your help and suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Michael


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never had a new door boot leak,( I've replaced a lot of them), even if you replaced the boot wrong you would not get very much water leakage as the water level would not be high enough for a huge water leak. After a fill can you open the door without water spilling out? did you get the drain tube hooked back up on the bottom side of the boot?
My thoughts would be that you did something to affect the water pressure switch. The pressure switch is the thing that is mounted to the top of the pump that you had to remove to change the pump. take it back off and make sure it is on there correctly. this Neptune is a very good machine( except for bearing problems) don't give up on it.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

5500B=2-3" in wash..3-5" in rinse.


----------



## Ufers5 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Thank you*

Good morning,
Thank you for the answers and advice!
The water does get high enough to pour out when the door opens.
I just stopped the machine and checked and flooded the floor.

I am going to replace the Hi Pressure switch and see. Is there anything else to consider replacing that would cause this issue?

Thank you!


----------



## Ufers5 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Fixed!*

Thank you for your advice Hardwareman and Jacques!
I replaced the Hi Pressure switch and the leak is solved.
Apparently, the old switch was letting too much water into the drum chamber...

Happy, washing again and no leaks...:yes:
Michael


----------

